# Whats the minimum?



## Solonot1 (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm looking for land in the San Antonio area. My plan is for homesteading for as long as possible. To have a sustainable garden, some farm animals, chickens, pigs, goats. A few horses, and planning on breeding a particular dog breed. I'm planning on no less than 5 acres. Do you all think that's enough?


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

All depends on the water supply and the fertility of the land plus other land-based factors that are unknown right now. Also may depend on the methods you plan to use for your gardening, and livestock pasturing, and feed needs for the same. Also may depend on the zoning in different areas - many counties will restrict the types and amounts of livestock based on the land area and many places will not allow pigs at all and only 2 horses per every 5 acre plot and no goats. Lots to really check out before getting serious about purchasing.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Goatlady is right but I would add that there are books on how to homestead a quarter acre. Although you could not pasture horses on a plot that small you might be able to on 5 acres (laws aside).

I really liked this book and would recommend it: The Backyard Homestead


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Something you will want to consider if you live near San Antone, WATER!

Almost all public water around there is from the Edwards Aquifer, as of 1999 they were starting to get touchy about consumption so if you dont have your own well or access to surface water on the property, you may be in for some challenges.

I lived in Aransas Pass for about 10 years and in that climate "LOTS" of water is required for gardening. You will also want to make sure that their are plenty of trees on a property before you buy it. Shade is a requirement for animals down there.

If you are very careful down there, intensive land use can be successful and what you are considering would require careful planning. Most land in that area is not abundantly fertile and may require a lot of work to make it productive. As a rule the further south you go from the city, the less productive the land is. The difference between the north side of the city and the south side is pretty dramatic so land on the north side would be preferable.

You may want to consider land to the north east and west of San Antone. The "Hill Country" is much more suited for "farming" than that to the south, that is until you get to the "Rio Grande Valley".

If you want to get some more info on specific towns and cities a good site to visit is:

http://texasescapes.com/

I have some information posted there for "Millsap", "Pandale" and "Goose Island". It is a user built website and most of the info is from those who are from the towns and cities or by those who have visited them personally.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Read through these threads for some ideas from folks that are doing it.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f14/acerage-needed-long-term-survival-6988/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f35/how-many-acres-3916/


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I would be hestitant t buy land in anywhere but the extreme northeast or texas for survival purposes w/o an unusually good source of water.
And long term the water situation in the southwest US will not get better only worse (likely much worse).


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Consider the security aspect. Out of sight/sound from natural lines of drift for people on foot or in vehicles (roads, pipeline right of ways, public parks near bodies of water, etc.). Defensible by a few vs. need for constant 360 degree security. 

Think about property flammability re: Bastrop fires.


----------



## Solonot1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies and inputs. I'll look more towards the north east and west. The Mico area has most of what you all mention, at least in some of the properties I have researched. 

Pigs are a no in the area I was considering, didn't know about those restrictions. Thanks for the links. I'll just get more chickens.

Considering the security factor. I got two years before I get back to the mainland, so hopefully by then I'll have it all figured out. Thanks again.


----------

